# Help Please.



## xsunnysuex (May 28, 2012)

Hi all.  I have this phone.
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_mini_s5570-3725.php

Could someone please take a look here and tell me if it's the right memory card for my phone.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003WIRFD2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## pogofish (May 28, 2012)

Yup, that's a Micro SD.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 28, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Yup, that's a Micro SD.


 Perfect.  Thank you.


----------

